# Orchids and creos hatching, gongys mating



## PlayingMantis (May 20, 2015)

Finally, more interesting things are happening.  

First up, on 5/10, which happened to be Mother's Day, I had a double hatch of H. coronatus and P. breve. The orchids are my second generation. 16 orchid nymphs but only 2 mega ghost nymphs.





Last weekend, my C. nebulosa ooth hatched (I can't take credit for any breeding efforts that went into the ooth). When I first got up that morning, I thought my other orchid ooth had hatched, because the nymphs do sort of look like orchids, especially if you're not wearing your glasses or contacts. It's my first time working with this species - apparently the adults are supposed to be much larger than regular creos. 40+ nymphs in total.





Got my gongy's mated. I didn't really have my hopes up for any breeding success, because I only ended up with an adult pair and the male was missing a raptorial. But they still got the job done.





And today, my other orchid ooth hatched. ~50-60+ nymphs, I suppose!





Overall, I'm so thrilled.  The best part of this hobby, at least for me, is to take up the challenge, put in the effort, and see what comes out of all these little adventures. At one point earlier this year, I almost felt like giving up, because of all the mismolts, random deaths, and breeding failures. Well, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## mushroom (May 20, 2015)

Wow. Very exciting news. Congratulations!


----------



## sally (May 20, 2015)

Fantastic! Great job.


----------



## MantisMatt14 (May 20, 2015)

Excellent work!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 21, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2015)

fab!


----------



## dmina (May 22, 2015)

Great job.. it is kind of like a roller coaster ride... get in and hold on...


----------

